# We're going to be in a new magazine!



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

Woo Hoo – You’ll be able to read TrailMeister articles in yet another national print magazine. TrailMeister will be in Western Mule Magazine starting with our debut in the February edition. In the interim you can read many of the articles (ranging from trail reviews to trail riding tips, to trailer maintenance and much more) we’ve published in various other print magazines here. Now if we can just wrap up the trail riding book we’re working on!
ARTICLES


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Congratulations Robert. That is just terrific.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

congrats!! always great to see intelligent articles in publications.


----------



## Nokota (Jan 6, 2011)

This forum needs a thumbs up smiley!


----------

